# Pandora ONE through Tivo?



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

IF a person subscribed to Pandora One in order to get rid of commercials and obtain the 192K bandwidth to improve the sound quality, will it play the improved audio through the Tivo Premiere by selecting the Pandora icon in the Tivo menu OR and if not, would it be otherwise possible to stream Pandora One from my server via hardwired Ethernet connection to the Tivo Premiere?

Thanks,

MikeSp


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

High quality streams for Pandora One only work through the website and not through any other devices.


----------



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

rainwater said:


> High quality streams for Pandora One only work through the website and not through any other devices.


Does that mean that I cannot get that high bitrate through the Tivo -- I ask since my Tivo is receiving its Pandora feed directly from the Tivo Site and not through my computer although I had to go to my computer to authorize the account with the magic number provided on the Tivo -- I did not notice any change in the quality of sound but with Tivo ONE, did lose the commercials and limitations on how long it will play.

MikeSp


----------



## ttech10 (Aug 20, 2010)

rainwater said:


> High quality streams for Pandora One only work through the website and not through any other devices.


That is incorrect. The Pandora One app for Mac you can choose either Medium Quality or High Quality streaming and the iPhone app allows "Higher Quality Audio". I'm not sure if that's actual High Quality or just better than the default.

To the OP, I'm not sure. I've read from other people that you can only get the High Quality audio on computers but have never read anything official from Pandora.


----------



## bbeck (Jun 11, 2009)

Pandora FAQ said:


> Pandora mobile apps and in-home devices currently do not support High Quality 192Kbps streams, although we're very interested in expanding High Quality audio options at some point in the future.


Link


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

So, I don't know about the high-quality streams, and I'm _not_ subscribed to Pandora One, but my TiVo Pandora experience so far is surprisingly ad-free. The same is not true on my phone, with the same account. Is anyone getting ads in Pandora on the TiVo?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ttech10 said:


> That is incorrect. The Pandora One app for Mac you can choose either Medium Quality or High Quality streaming and the iPhone app allows "Higher Quality Audio". I'm not sure if that's actual High Quality or just better than the default.
> 
> To the OP, I'm not sure. I've read from other people that you can only get the High Quality audio on computers but have never read anything official from Pandora.


Obviously the Pandora One app gets the 192Kbps streams. But none of the mobile applications or any other apps do besides the website. The "higher quality audio" option on the iPhone app is most definitely not 192kbps.


----------



## bpinter (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure wish the Pandora app on TiVo supported 192kbps. I love Pandora One for that reason. I guess for my living room music I'll have to continue running Pandora via the PS3's web browser.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Would you be able to even tell the difference?

I know I wouldn't.
Sucks getting old.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> So, I don't know about the high-quality streams, and I'm _not_ subscribed to Pandora One, but my TiVo Pandora experience so far is surprisingly ad-free. The same is not true on my phone, with the same account. Is anyone getting ads in Pandora on the TiVo?


Yes.

It took a while. But we were playing board games with Pandora on a while ago, and we got a few Best Buy commercials.


----------

